# help per USUFRUTTO



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Avrei bisogno di sapere tutto quel che c'è da sapere ,da chi ne sa più di me ,sull USUFRUTTO

Spiego.
Stanno vendendo la casa dove abita mia madre a prezzi buonissimi  essendo l'affittuario favorito e trattandosi di un intero quartiere in vendita in blocco. La vendita è stata affidata ad una grossa impresa immobiliare.
il prezzo varia a seconda del numero di acquirenti , per ora siamo sui 450 appartamenti.

tra le varie possibilità e facilitazioni per gli attuali inquilini affittuari  c'è *l'usufrutto * di cui mia madre vorrebbe appunto...usufruire 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lei in pratica vorrebbe avere l'usufrutto ma far comprare la casa  a me che ho altra residenza ma che sarei interessata a comprare con lei.

mia madre ha 74 anni.

io non so una fava dell'usufrutto ma so che con questa cosa paghi la casa ancora meno e resterebbe a me  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che non ho figli e non me ne frega una fava di lasciare la casa a qualcuno.

il prezzo sarebbe buonissimo perchè siamo suil 160.000 per un appartamento di 108 metri quadri.

quanto costerebbe con l'usufrutto?? so che ci sono dei coefficienti standard ma io non capisco..

insomma....cazzo vuol dire usufrutto??
io non capisco chi  ci guadagna e chi no..
mi spiegate???

tenchiù e ..a buon rendere


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

L'usufrutto è un diritto reale sulla cosa.
Che vuol dire? Che chi ha l'usufrutto può usare quel bene (la casa) e i frutti che produce (in questo caso niente, ma imamgina un campo agricolo) per un certo periodo.
Chi compra non ha quindi tutta la proprietà della cosa, ma la NUDA PROPRIETA', ovvero potrà usarla solo quando quella persona non lo avrà più (vita di tua madre, nel caso specifico). 
Quindi il prezzo scende. Di quanto? In relazione all'età dell'usufruttuario, visto che solo quando non ci sarà più tu ne potrai godere. 
Ci sono dei coefficienti (forse su internet, ora vedo) che dicono quanto devi scontare rispetto all'età e al sesso (f o m).
Aspetta un attimo, ok?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

ti svelo un piccolo segreto. 

esiste una categoria professionale apposita che può adarti una risposta. 

si chiamano "avvocati". 

mai sentito parlare di loro ?


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

il coefficiente dovrebbe essere così: tua madre ha 73 anni, quindi il coeff è 10,75.
Devi fare:
valore casaX3%X10.75
160.000x3%X10,75=51.600euro valore dell'usufrutto
160.000-51.600=108.700 valore della nuda proprietà, quindi quanto pagheresti tu.
Quello che credo, però, è che comunque tua madre debba versare 51.600 e tu 108.700, cioè il valore finale è uguale! 
Questo non lo so.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti svelo un piccolo segreto.
> 
> esiste una categoria professionale apposita che può adarti una risposta.
> 
> ...


visto che lo sei potresti aiutare un'amica, no?!?!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti svelo un piccolo segreto.
> 
> esiste una categoria professionale apposita che può adarti una risposta.
> 
> ...


certo
tu non sei avvocato???
se posso usufruirne solo per avere qualche informazione senza pagare capisci che sarebbe meglio no?
se no amen.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Avvocati se li conosci li eviti... se non li eviti finisci nei viali...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il coefficiente dovrebbe essere così: tua madre ha 73 anni, quindi il coeff è 10,75.
> Devi fare:
> valore casaX3%X10.75
> 160.000x3%X10,75=51.600euro valore dell'usufrutto
> ...












  non ho capito...
cioè il conto l'avevo fatto anch'io coi valori in internet ma perchè devo versare 108??


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avvocati se li conosci li eviti... se non li eviti finisci nei viali...


pensa che mi ero iscritta a giurisprudenza per diventare avvocato di diritto marittimo...
ma non distrami che già mi fuma la calotta che non capisco un caxxo...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

"informazione senza pagare"? 
ti consiglio una cosa: vai in un negozio Prada, prenditi una borsa dagli scaffali ed esci senza pagare. Se ti fermano digli: "ma no, scusi, volevo solo una borsa senza pagare".

come diceva quel tizio... mi sudano le mani, mi sudano.






Asudem ha detto:


> certo
> tu non sei avvocato???
> se posso usufruirne solo per avere qualche informazione senza pagare capisci che sarebbe meglio no?
> se no amen.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho capito...
> cioè il conto l'avevo fatto anch'io coi valori in internet ma perchè devo versare 108??


perchè è il valore della nuda proprietà.
Mi spiego meglio: loro vendono la casa. Nella casa ci sono due 'valori', cioè quello di possederla (nuda proprietà) e quello di usarla (usufrutto). Tu la possiedi e tua madre la usa. Perciò lei dovrebbe pagare 51.600 e tu 108.400, in modo che il valore totale sia sempre 160.000.
Per i 51.600 bisogna vedere meglio (per es. potrebbe essere ceduta a titolo gratuito, ma ne dubito!), per i tuoi 108.400 mi sembra che siano sicuramente da pagare da parte tua!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> "informazione senza pagare"?
> ti consiglio una cosa: vai in un negozio Prada, prenditi una borsa dagli scaffali ed esci senza pagare. Se ti fermano digli: "ma no, scusi, volevo solo una borsa senza pagare".
> 
> come diceva quel tizio... mi sudano le mani, mi sudano.


madò, come sei esagerato!
Un consiglio non si nega a nessuno, mica ti ha chiesto firme o cambiali o consulenze professionali di due ore!
Se mi chiedi un consiglio sul mio lavoro io te lo dò anche se sei un estraneo in mezzo alla strada (e mi è successo eh!)
E che cavolo!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè è il valore della nuda proprietà.
> Mi spiego meglio: loro vendono la casa. Nella casa ci sono due 'valori', cioè quello di possederla (nuda proprietà) e quello di usarla (usufrutto). Tu la possiedi e tua madre la usa. Perciò lei dovrebbe pagare 51.600 e tu 108.400, in modo che il valore totale sia sempre 160.000.
> Per i 51.600 bisogna vedere meglio (per es. potrebbe essere ceduta a titolo gratuito, ma ne dubito!), per i tuoi 108.400 mi sembra che siano sicuramente da pagare da parte tua!



e allora che guadagno c'è???
la vengo a pagare il valore reale...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

a Lettriciona bella e profumata, dovresti sapere che gli avvocati sono le sole persone che possono cambiare la vita alla gente.

se una persona vuole elevarsi socialmente, deve assumere un numero proporzionale di avvocati.

più ne hai, più vuol dire che la gente ti attacca perchè stai salendo.

chiaro stu fatt?



Lettrice ha detto:


> Avvocati se li conosci li eviti... se non li eviti finisci nei viali...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> "informazione senza pagare"?
> ti consiglio una cosa: vai in un negozio Prada, prenditi una borsa dagli scaffali ed esci senza pagare. Se ti fermano digli: "ma no, scusi, volevo solo una borsa senza pagare".
> 
> come diceva quel tizio... mi sudano le mani, mi sudano.


senti, non ho scritto *SEI OBBLIGATO A DARMI UN'INFORMAZIONE*
quindi non scrivere un caxxo e ciao..
non capisco tutta sta acredine , madonna..
salta e ciao no??


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora che guadagno c'è???
> la vengo a pagare il valore reale...


infatti non mi pare ci sia un enorme guadagno..... a parte il caso specifico della casa in 'offerta'!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

il fatto è che non so che lavoro fai!




Grande82 ha detto:


> madò, come sei esagerato!
> Un consiglio non si nega a nessuno, mica ti ha chiesto firme o cambiali o consulenze professionali di due ore!
> Se mi chiedi un consiglio sul mio lavoro io te lo dò anche se sei un estraneo in mezzo alla strada (e mi è successo eh!)
> E che cavolo!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a Lettriciona bella e profumata, dovresti sapere che gli avvocati sono le sole persone che possono cambiare la vita alla gente.
> 
> se una persona vuole elevarsi socialmente, deve assumere un numero proporzionale di avvocati.
> 
> ...


e glia vvocati come si 'elevano socialmente'?
O forse non lo fanno mai......


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti, non ho scritto *SEI OBBLIGATO A DARMI UN'INFORMAZIONE*
> quindi non scrivere un caxxo e ciao..
> non capisco tutta sta acredine , madonna..
> salta e ciao no??

























   ...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> il fatto è che non so che lavoro fai!


fa differenza?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a Lettriciona bella e profumata, dovresti sapere che gli avvocati sono le sole persone che possono cambiare la vita alla gente.
> 
> se una persona vuole elevarsi socialmente, deve assumere un numero proporzionale di avvocati.
> 
> ...


Insonne bello di mamma sua, se una persona si vuole rovinare socialmente assume uno stuolo di avvoltoi e uno strizzacervelli... 

Ma io preferisco stare dove sto e se posso li evito come eviterei la mononucleosi


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

ok, voglio dare un parere gratuito a grande82:

se non sei un avvocato, oltre che dare un parere non qualificato e quindi inutile per chi lo legge, stai compiendo una cosa che si chiama "esercizio abusivo di professione" (348 c.p.).

se lo sei, passi una cifra di guai col consiglio dell'ordine.

fai tu.




Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti non mi pare ci sia un enorme guadagno..... a parte il caso specifico della casa in 'offerta'!





Asudem ha detto:


> senti, non ho scritto *SEI OBBLIGATO A DARMI UN'INFORMAZIONE*
> quindi non scrivere un caxxo e ciao..
> non capisco tutta sta acredine , madonna..
> salta e ciao no??





Grande82 ha detto:


> madò, come sei esagerato!
> Un consiglio non si nega a nessuno, mica ti ha chiesto firme o cambiali o consulenze professionali di due ore!
> Se mi chiedi un consiglio sul mio lavoro io te lo dò anche se sei un estraneo in mezzo alla strada (e mi è successo eh!)
> E che cavolo!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ok, voglio dare un parere gratuito a grande82:
> 
> se non sei un avvocato, oltre che dare un parere non qualificato e quindi inutile per chi lo legge, stai compiendo una cosa che si chiama "esercizio abusivo di professione" (348 c.p.).
> 
> ...


Perche' tu un consiglio a un amico non lo dai? chissa quanti avvoltoi lo fanno...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

pensavo che mi volevi bene!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Lettrice ha detto:


> ....e se posso li evito come eviterei la mononucleosi


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettriciona tutta bona e prelibata, ti ho dato gli anni migliori della mia esistenza e tu mo me tratti come l'incrostazione dello scarico della doccia.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ok, voglio dare un parere gratuito a grande82:
> 
> se non sei un avvocato, oltre che dare un parere non qualificato e quindi inutile per chi lo legge, stai compiendo una cosa che si chiama "esercizio abusivo di professione" (348 c.p.).
> 
> ...


non lo sono nel modo più assoluto.
Inoltre non trasferisco certezze, ma solo informazioni di carattere tecnico su quello che conosco, per il resto indico invece che sono mie ipotesi. 
Non dò infatti un parere legale, ma faccio un'analisi tecnica. Forse non serve a molto, ma è meglio di niente, spero, per asudem!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

*Insonne*

io ho chiesto cos'è l'usufrutto.
basta
nè consigli nè scorciatoie.

che cacchio scrivi???

m'hai rotto e chiudo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

pensa che io invece se non sono sicuro che quello che sto dicendo è certo al 1000 per 1000 preferisco non parlare.

spesso mi comporto così anche in materie in cui sono ferratissimo, ma per il quale magari non controllo se escono nuove cassazioni da più di 2 mesi.




Grande82 ha detto:


> non lo sono nel modo più assoluto.
> Inoltre non trasferisco certezze, ma solo informazioni di carattere tecnico su quello che conosco, per il resto indico invece che sono mie ipotesi.
> Non dò infatti un parere legale, ma faccio un'analisi tecnica. Forse non serve a molto, ma è meglio di niente, spero, per asudem!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Lettriciona tutta bona e prelibata, ti ho dato gli anni migliori della mia esistenza e tu mo me tratti come l'incrostazione dello scarico della doccia.


None ammore ti tratto come tratto un avvocato... poi se scrivi come essere umano ti tratto bene...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

asu, internet dice che il vantaggio è fiscale: si tassa solo quanto paghi tu, quindi solo sui 108.400 dovrai versare le tasse (che sono il 4% per l'acquisto di prima casa, dato che compri da una società), sia ora sia finchè è in vita tua madre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ok, voglio dare un parere gratuito a grande82:
> 
> se non sei un avvocato, oltre che dare un parere non qualificato e quindi inutile per chi lo legge, stai compiendo una cosa che si chiama "esercizio abusivo di professione" (348 c.p.).
> 
> ...


Dai Insonne ...periodo no?
Allora tutti i giorni stiamo abusando della professione di psicoterapeuta... ma se un vero e qualificato terapeuta dà consigli, con maggiore competenza degli altri, non crede di dare una prestazione professionale, ma solo di indirizzare una persona in un ambiente amichevole...
O forse dimentichi le parcelle che vi fate pagare voi ...se penso cosa mi è costato separarmi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si può dare un consiglio, se sei competente in materia, senza che questo si qualifichi come prestazione professionale, anche perché poi l'interessata dovrà poi rivolgersi obbligatoriamente a un notaio per l'acquisto.
Visto il valore dell'appartamento in questione e i problemi che si pone, non mi sembra che l'interessata sia così "elevata socialmente" da rendere consigliabile anche una consulenza da un avvocato..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

meow meow meow. meow meow meow. meow meow.

il micino ti è vicino.

meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meoe.

attenta che lo acciacchi!

MEOW!




Asudem ha detto:


> io ho chiesto cos'è l'usufrutto.
> basta
> nè consigli nè scorciatoie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> pensa che io invece se non sono sicuro che quello che sto dicendo è certo al 1000 per 1000 preferisco non parlare.
> 
> spesso mi comporto così anche in materie in cui sono ferratissimo, ma per il quale magari non controllo se escono nuove cassazioni da più di 2 mesi.


io invece se non sono sicura dico quello ch eso dicendo che non sono sicura, poi mi informo ed eventualmente correggo la mia versione. E' ben difficile che accada.  Se proprio non so allora dico che mi devo informare e dopo averlo fatto rispondo al quesito...... sai, noi tecnici.........


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

come si fa a chiudere il thread??
grazie
ma tu pensa che gente circola...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come si fa a chiudere il thread??
> grazie
> ma tu pensa che gente circola...


dai asu!
Qualcosa ne abbiamo tratto finora, o no?


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come si fa a chiudere il thread??
> grazie
> ma tu pensa che gente circola...


in alto a destra : Strumenti.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

fantastico.... adesso sei pure commercialista. pensa che un buon tributarista deve eddere addirittura informato giornalmente su circolari, sentenze, cazzi e mazzi.



Grande82 ha detto:


> asu, internet dice che il vantaggio è fiscale: si tassa solo quanto paghi tu, quindi solo sui 108.400 dovrai versare le tasse (che sono il 4% per l'acquisto di prima casa, dato che compri da una società), sia ora sia finchè è in vita tua madre.[/quote
> 
> noi tecnici? oddio, non dirmi che sei ingegnere? una volta ne ho conosciuto uno che sosteneva che per fare l'avvocato bastava ricopiare gli atti da internet e cambiargli i nomi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

ammazza, se hai vinto la gara di insulti mi aspettavo di meglio!




Asudem ha detto:


> come si fa a chiudere il thread??
> grazie
> ma tu pensa che gente circola...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne giornatina no?

Suvvia quante volte tu stesso hai dato consigli su questo forum?
Tirati via il paletto di frassino sul quale ti sei adagiato... non mi pare il caso di farsi il sangue marcio per 4 consigli in croce...poi se comprera' la casa dal notaio ci dovra' andare comunque...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

quale sangue marcio?!?!?! io sto da paura!
A lettriciona passerottolona, oggi me sento pure vagamente felice e non so perchè.
anzi, lo so. ho ricevuto una telefonata inaspettata da una che mi piace un sacco. E' quella collega con cui dovevo uscire e che alla fine non sono andato più a prendere e bla bla bla. domani si prende un caffè insieme.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Insonne giornatina no?
> 
> Suvvia quante volte tu stesso hai dato consigli su questo forum?
> Tirati via il paletto di frassino sul quale ti sei adagiato... non mi pare il caso di farsi il sangue marcio per 4 consigli in croce...poi se comprera' la casa dal notaio ci dovra' andare comunque...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

quando la sento al telefono ci spacchiamo dal ridere per delle cazzate. 
tipo: le ho consigliato un paio di siti porno da visitare e lei, una volta connessa, mi leggeva i titoli dei filmati ad alta voce e ci spaccavamo dal ridere.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Insonne giornatina no?
> 
> Suvvia quante volte tu stesso hai dato consigli su questo forum?
> Tirati via il paletto di frassino sul quale ti sei adagiato... non mi pare il caso di farsi il sangue marcio per 4 consigli in croce...poi se comprera' la casa dal notaio ci dovra' andare comunque...


E comunque può andare dalla società che vende e chiedere quanto costa la nuda proprietà e quanto l'usufrutto. 
Comunque domani mi informo meglio, se riesco, però credo sia così: la cifra totale è la stessa, i vantaggi sono in parte fiscali (tasse negli anni sicuramente e FORSE anche all'acquisto) e poi il fatto che, qualunque legge esca sulla successione, sulla casa tu non la pagherai.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> quale sangue marcio?!?!?! io sto da paura!
> A lettriciona passerottolona, oggi me sento pure vagamente felice e non so perchè.
> anzi, lo so. ho ricevuto una telefonata inaspettata da una che mi piace un sacco. E' quella collega con cui dovevo uscire e che alla fine non sono andato più a prendere e bla bla bla. domani si prende un caffè insieme.



Bravo allora pigliati sto caffe' che nessuno sta facendo esercizio abusivo di nessuna professione...

Preferisco leggere buone notizie che a me la primavera mi sta portando sfiga... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi raccomando non fare battuttaccie e cerca di essere semplice e spontaneo...alle donne piace


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Aprile 2008)

Medusina sai quanti avvocati sono alla fame più nera perchè non li caga più nessuno? Tantissimi! Ne conosco a iosa.
Stasera non ce la faccio ma domani mattina chiamo un collega di milano, mi faccio dare il numero di telefono di un NOTAIO, lo preavverto della tua chiamata e ci vai a fare 2 chiacchiere aggratis.
Potrei aiutarti anche io ma le variabili sono davvero tante e non si può fare qui.
Per queste cose occorre un notaio e non un avvocato che magari già si sta preparando a fare causa a qualcuno. Gli avvocati hanno, per forma mentis, la lite insita in loro.
A domani


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Aprile 2008)

Asu, posso chiedere a mio padre che è un avvocato....


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Aprile 2008)

medusa io credo che a chi ti vende una casa non freghi nulla se chi la compra tiene per sè la nuda proprietà e l'usufrutto lo da ad un'altra persona...mi spiego. se io ho una casa la vendo ad un certo prezzo. non te la vendo a minor prezzo se di questa casa poi cedi l'usufrutto a tua madre e tieni per te la nuda proprietà. altro discorso è invece se io ho una casa da vendere e sono il proprietario delle sole mura (nuda proprietà) e nella casa ci vive un usufruttuario. viene da sè che io devo vendertela a molto meno in quanto tu potrai venire in possesso del bene solo dopo la morte dell'usufruttuario stesso. quindi comprando la casa e dandola in usufrutto a tua madre non riceverai nessuno sconto dal venditore, se non il fatto che già di per sè la vendita è agevolata come dici...
'sera


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti svelo un piccolo segreto.
> 
> esiste una categoria professionale apposita che può adarti una risposta.
> 
> ...


ma che bastardo che sei....


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma che bastardo che sei....




























più che di bastardaggine parlerei di avidità....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> più che di bastardaggine parlerei di avidità....


 
sient bello statt'accort a come parli della casta t'e capi'.....maro' stasera sto' mbriaca.....troppo prosecco a digiuno e due mojito...me possino


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sient bello statt'accort a come parli della casta t'e capi'.....maro' stasera sto' mbriaca.....troppo prosecco a digiuno e due mojito...me possino


tu sei 'stardissima, sapendo le mie condizioni....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

grazie a tutti quelli che  mi han dato informazioni utili.
agli insonni arrapati e inaciditi consiglio il nuovo canale di sky porno..
dicono faccia faville


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie a tutti quelli che  mi han dato informazioni utili.
> agli insonni arrapati e inaciditi consiglio il nuovo canale di sky porno..
> dicono faccia faville


dicono...........


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tu sei 'stardissima, sapendo le mie condizioni....


lo so...specie pe ril moijto


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dicono...........



figurati, costa palanche e devo comprar casa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  non spendo più una liretta manco morta..


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figurati, costa palanche e devo comprar casa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi hai solo disdetto.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lo so...specie pe ril moijto


ari'starda!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quindi hai solo disdetto.....


naaa, io ho la mia videoteca personale..che ti credi???


----------



## Old fischio (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie a tutti quelli che  mi han dato informazioni utili.
> agli insonni arrapati e inaciditi consiglio il nuovo canale di sky porno..
> dicono faccia faville


chi t'ha fatto arrabbiare? .. tiè

L'*usufrutto* è un diritto reale minore di godimento su cosa altrui regolato dagli articoli 978 e seguenti del Codice Civile, consistente nella facoltà di godimento di un bene _uti dominus_ (utilizzandolo per il proprio vantaggio, potendo percepirne anche i frutti), limitata solo dal non poterne trasferire la proprietà principale ed al rispetto della destinazione economica impressavi dal proprietario.
 Si tratta di un diritto reale di godimento su cosa altrui dal contenuto molto vasto: le facoltà dell'usufruttuario hanno infatti un'estensione che si approssima, pur senza raggiungerla, alla facoltà di godere delle cose spettante al proprietario, al quale residua la nuda proprietà.
 Il diritto di usufrutto è sempre temporaneo. Non può infatti durare oltre la vita dell'usufruttuario o, se questo è una persona giuridica, oltre il termine di trenta anni. L'usufrutto, che viene disposto contro il proprietario, può essere costituito anche a favore di una pluralità di viventi, ed opera fra questi il diritto di accrescimento, estinguendosi in questo caso l'usufrutto alla morte dell'ultimo superstite.
 Le spese e le imposte relative alla cosa sono ripartite tra nudo proprietario (spese per le straordinarie riparazioni ed imposte che gravano sulla proprietà) ed usufruttuario (spese per l'ordinaria manutenzione ed imposte che incombono sul reddito). Il nudo proprietario può rifiutarsi di pagare le spese straordinarie relative alla proprietà, in questo caso l'usufruttuario può decidere di coprire le incombenze e pretendere successivamente il rimborso dei beni versati per sostenere le spese straordinarie al momento della cessazione dell'usufrutto.
 La separazione di usufrutto e nuda proprietà è uno schema talora utilizzato nella vendita di immobili. Il valore di mercato dell'immobile viene scontato di un ammontare che decresce con l'età dell'usufruttuario, poiché si prevede rispetto alla vita media un minore numero di anni in cui diventerà pieno l'esercizio dei diritti di proprietà e l'immobile sarà abitabile per l'acquirente. In alcuni casi, è lo stesso proprietario che vende la nuda proprietà dell'immobile per disporre di un reddito integrativo (per la vecchiaia in particolare), e si tiene l'usufrutto.
 L'intestatario dell'immobile è certo della nuda proprietà, mentre può essere privato dell'usufrutto se non esercita i diritti ad esso legati (come la domiciliazione o l'affitto). I sindaci non hanno poteri di espropriazione forzata, ma la legge conferisce loro il potere di confisca degli immobili disabitati e sfitti da un periodo maggiore di 7 anni, per porre rimedio ad una situazione di caro-case e di emergenza abitativa. Il principio applicato è quello del primato della pubblica utilità sull'interesse privato, e in base a questo il Comune diventa l'usufruttuario che assegna gli immobili a persone residenti, e incassa un affitto da quanti si trasferiscono ad abitare negli appartamenti confiscati.


----------



## Old fischio (17 Aprile 2008)

e non dargli un soldo a quei bastardi di avvocati! ..e pure ai notai.. solo che là.. devi!


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> naaa, io ho la mia videoteca personale..che ti credi???


personale ovviamente sta per personalmente protagonista...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

grazie Fischio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sei un amico 

	
	
		
		
	


	












informazioni utili e ben accette!!!

mi fanno sempre arrabbiare...


----------



## Old fischio (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi fanno sempre arrabbiare...


e quella brugola zozza dov'era?


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie Fischio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha parlato Maria Goretti....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ha parlato Maria Goretti....



ma se al mio passaggio ,per strada urlano..
santa , santa subito!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> e quella brugola zozza dov'era?


a farmi il culo per il toscano...


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se al mio passaggio ,per strada urlano..
> santa , santa subito!!!


pure sorda.....dalla non santa....


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti svelo un piccolo segreto.
> 
> esiste una categoria professionale apposita che può adarti una risposta.
> 
> ...


ma che cazzo vuoi tu???
sei un avvocato? Allora fai parte della peggio categoria...e se sei un avvocato che si preoccupa di non dare consulenze gratis in un forum in internet sei anche uno sfigato di avvocato..che teme la concorrenza virtuale..

visto che come avvocato non dai consulenze...ho il gatto che caga sciolto da ieri sera...può essere il latte troppo freddo??


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> e quella brugola zozza dov'era?


fischio...ci vuole una una pazienza...
tiè...beccati un tiro ma poi non cercare di usare la tua lingua felpata con me..


----------



## Old Holly (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma che cazzo vuoi tu???
> sei un avvocato? Allora fai parte della peggio  categoria...e se sei un avvocato che si preoccupa di non dare consulenze gratis in un forum in internet sei anche uno sfiagato di avvocato..che teme la concorrenza virtuale..
> 
> visto che come avvocato non dai consulenze...ho il gatto che caga sciolto da ieri sera...può essere il latte troppo freddo??



Avvocato: ciapa sù e porta a cà


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma che cazzo vuoi tu???
> sei un avvocato? Allora fai parte della peggio  categoria...e se sei un avvocato che si preoccupa di non dare consulenze gratis in un forum in internet sei anche uno sfiagato di avvocato..che teme la concorrenza virtuale..
> 
> visto che come avvocato non dai consulenze...ho il gatto che caga sciolto da ieri sera...può essere il latte troppo freddo??




















lettrice, prendi nota: latte troppo freddo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Brugolina,per fortuna sei giunta or dunque


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Avvocato: ciapa sù e porta a cà


non è vero che caga sciolto...il latte glielo tiro fuori dal frigo mezz'ora prima..


----------



## Old fischio (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Brugolina,per fortuna sei giunta or dunque


hai visto ha sentito il fischio.. ed è venuta anche ben armata..
va bene tengo a posto la lingua.. e tu alza le mani


----------



## Old Holly (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non è vero che caga sciolto...il latte glielo tiro fuori dal frigo mezz'ora prima..


Forse è meglio se non glielo dai per un po', magari ha un'intolleranza al lattosio...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> hai visto ha sentito il fischio.. ed è venuta anche ben armata..
> * va bene tengo a posto la lingua.. e tu alza le mani*


non vi servo più ormai...siete cresciuti...andate sulle vostre gambette...
ve possino!!!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Forse è meglio se non glielo dai per un po', magari ha un'intolleranza al lattosio...


holly mia..ma se è il ritratto della salute. Ci si lecca i baffi, mi mostra il culo e mi guarda indolente..
credo di amarla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









era solo per dar contro all'insonne...miii ti devo spiegare tutto!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> holly mia..ma se è il ritratto della salute. Ci si lecca i baffi, mi mostra il culo  e mi guarda indolente..
> credo di amarla...



Senti cucciola, ma quand'e' che cambi avatar?


----------



## Old Holly (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> holly mia..ma se è il ritratto della salute. Ci si lecca i baffi, mi mostra il culo  e mi guarda indolente..
> credo di amarla...



Come ti capisco... io quel gattaccio lo adoro e glielo dico in tutte le maniere... mio marito dice che sono rincretinita... ma è amore...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

lesbiche e gattare....vado a sbronzarmi..


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti cucciola, ma quand'e' che cambi avatar?


 minchia....pure questo????


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come ti capisco... io quel gattaccio lo adoro e glielo dico in tutte le maniere... mio marito dice che sono rincretinita... ma è amore...


 
ehhh pensa che noi stiamo pensando di adottare un gattino africano...


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> minchia....pure questo????


Dimmi un po: Con quelle faccine come faccio (quando occorre) a mandarti afffanculo?


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dimmi un po: Con quelle faccine come faccio (quando occorre) a mandarti afffanculo?


credo che sia umanamente impossibile 

	
	
		
		
	


	








cmq domani solo per te il cono aggiornato


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> credo che sia umanamente impossibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  aspetto con ansia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:


----------



## Iris (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di sapere tutto quel che c'è da sapere ,da chi ne sa più di me ,sull USUFRUTTO
> 
> Spiego.
> Stanno vendendo la casa dove abita mia madre a prezzi buonissimi essendo l'affittuario favorito e trattandosi di un intero quartiere in vendita in blocco. La vendita è stata affidata ad una grossa impresa immobiliare.
> ...


Non so se ho capito bene.
Se tu compri la casa e ne intesti l'usufrutto a tua madre..tu compri la nuda proprietà dell'appartamento. Tua madre si avvale del diritto di abitare la casa o di trarne vantaggio economico (ad esempio affitando l'abitazione), ma non può alienare il bene perchè è comunque tuo. Non è questione di guadagnarci o meno...
Forse più che studiarti l'usufrutto in generale, faresti bene a verificare le condizioni di vendita che pone questo Ente. Tua madre è inquilina dello stabile, ci sarà un amministratore di condominio, dei consiglieri ecc ecc..chiedi a loro.

Comunque ad occhio, mi sembra vantaggioso: tua madre si assicura una vecchiaia tranquilla. Nessuno, neanche tu la puoi sfrattare (se è nei patti), e tu hai un bene il cui valore potrebbe tornarti utile.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene.
> Se tu compri la casa e ne intesti l'usufrutto a tua madre..tu compri la nuda proprietà dell'appartamento. Tua madre si avvale del diritto di abitare la casa o di trarne vantaggio economico (ad esempio affitando l'abitazione), ma non può alienare il bene perchè è comunque tuo. Non è questione di guadagnarci o meno...
> Forse più che studiarti l'usufrutto in generale, faresti bene a verificare le condizioni di vendita che pone questo Ente. Tua madre è inquilina dello stabile, ci sarà un amministratore di condominio, dei consiglieri ecc ecc..chiedi a loro.
> 
> Comunque ad occhio, mi sembra vantaggioso: tua madre si assicura una vecchiaia tranquilla. Nessuno, neanche tu la puoi sfrattare (se è nei patti), e tu hai un bene il cui valore potrebbe tornarti utile.


grazie bella!
mi sto informando bene infatti.
tutto bene??
è un po' che non ci sei


----------



## Iris (18 Aprile 2008)

*Asu*

Bene...ho un mare di lavoro..e difficoltà a collegarmi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ma vi penso spesso


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Bene...ho un mare di lavoro..e difficoltà a collegarmi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (18 Aprile 2008)

E' la mia qualità migliore!


emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma che bastardo che sei....


 

Adusem, preferisco youporn.



Asudem ha detto:


> grazie a tutti quelli che mi han dato informazioni utili.
> agli insonni arrapati e inaciditi consiglio il nuovo canale di sky porno..
> dicono faccia faville


Brucolina, ma questa non era la parte moderata del forum? Peggio categoria un par de cosiddetti! tu che fai per salvare il mondo? la shampista? o stai in un call center? Voglio vedere quando ti arrestano alle 6 del mattino o ti sfrattano da casa per un vizio formale a chi affidi la tua vita, altro che "peggio categoria".
Personalmente, sono talmente sfigato la mia fama mi precede ovunque vado. Pensa che ho così tanti nemici (scommetto che la cosa non stupisce nessuno) che in un operazione delicata, 3 giorni fa, ho dovuto assumere 2 bodyguard. Cioè, a 32 anni mi muovo già coi bodyguard.

Per quanto riguarda il gatto, suggerisco un medicinale astringente. Va bene anche se gli mostri una tua foto in costume da bagno.



brugola ha detto:


> ma che cazzo vuoi tu???
> sei un avvocato? Allora fai parte della peggio categoria...e se sei un avvocato che si preoccupa di non dare consulenze gratis in un forum in internet sei anche uno sfigato di avvocato..che teme la concorrenza virtuale..
> visto che come avvocato non dai consulenze...ho il gatto che caga sciolto da ieri sera...può essere il latte troppo freddo??


Pis & Lov


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene.
> Se tu compri la casa e ne intesti l'usufrutto a tua madre..tu compri la nuda proprietà dell'appartamento. Tua madre si avvale del diritto di abitare la casa o di trarne vantaggio economico (ad esempio affitando l'abitazione), ma non può alienare il bene perchè è comunque tuo. Non è questione di guadagnarci o meno...
> Forse più che studiarti l'usufrutto in generale, faresti bene a verificare le condizioni di vendita che pone questo Ente. Tua madre è inquilina dello stabile, ci sarà un amministratore di condominio, dei consiglieri ecc ecc..chiedi a loro.
> 
> Comunque ad occhio, mi sembra vantaggioso: tua madre si assicura una vecchiaia tranquilla. Nessuno, neanche tu la puoi sfrattare (se è nei patti), e tu hai un bene il cui valore potrebbe tornarti utile.


Quello che non si capisce bene e che dovrebbe approfondire è il discorso che _"fra le opzioni fra gli attuali inquilini c'è l'usufrutto"..._

Cioè l'usufrutto lo concederebbe l'attuale proprietà a tua madre prima della vendita? 
Se si, a quali condizioni?

Perchè in tal caso tu, come terza parte, acquistando un immobile con vincolo già esistente, avresti l'agevolazione e tua madre, penso, godrebbe del diritto a costi contenuti.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che non si capisce bene e che dovrebbe approfondire è il discorso che _"fra le opzioni fra gli attuali inquilini c'è l'usufrutto"..._
> 
> Cioè l'usufrutto lo concederebbe l'attuale proprietà a tua madre prima della vendita?
> Se si, a quali condizioni?
> ...


Ho pensato lo stesso, ma per quanto siano vantaggiose le cifre ci aggiriamo su quelle che dicevo io: non vedo perchè la società dovrebbe vendere a cifre inferiori, loro vendono a te per meno soldi, certo, ma poi il resto lo prendono da tua madre. A meno di accordi diversi e lo puoi verificare solo con i venditori.
So che il vero sconto è quando la casa è 'occupata' ovvero in affitto (visto che è poi difficilissimo mandare via gli affittuari,specie se hanno tariffe basse). Molti comprano case occupate e poi pagano gli inquilini per andare via. Es. se la casa vale 100 la pagano 50 e poi danno10 agli inquilini..... rischio è che non vadano via, ma se l'inquilino fosse la madre.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




divento machiavellica, scusate!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

grazie a tutti!!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie a tutti!!



Che grazie... caccia il soldo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che grazie... caccia il soldo...


tra un avvocato e una che cerca di comprarsi una Kelly non c'è nessuna differenza...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che grazie... caccia il soldo...
















   se compro non mi resta una lira...
un aperitivo però ci sta


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se compro non mi resta una lira...
> un aperitivo però ci sta


piuttosto metti su un open day quando compri l'immobile e invitaci a magnà e beve (champagne, manco a dirtelo:condom


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> piuttosto metti su un open day quando compri l'immobile e invitaci a magnà e beve (champagne, manco a dirtelo:condom



mò me lo segno


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò me lo segno


non vedo sangue colare.....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non vedo sangue colare.....


ci credi che son talmente stanca e scazzata che non riesco ad offendere??


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci credi che son talmente stanca e scazzata che non riesco ad offendere??


ma scusa mica te lo ha ordinato il doc, anche se posso capire che io potrei invogliare mica no... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ma è venerdì.....anche se c'è un tempo da schifo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma scusa mica te lo ha ordinato il doc, anche se posso capire che io potrei invogliare mica no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no, è che mi sento un po' ....scorata (da non confondere con scoreggiata:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	









sto week end voglio dormire come un ghiro..speriamo piova tutto il week


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no, è che mi sento un po' ....scorata (da non confondere con scoreggiata:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma speriamo solo su casa tua brutta portasfiga (e pure un po' stronza), io c'ho la comunione in giardino ( senza contare il completo chiaro 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Holly (18 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma speriamo solo su casa tua brutta portasfiga (e pure un po' stronza), io c'ho la comunione in giardino ( senza contare il completo chiaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non può piovere per sempre...

Dotta citazione!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma speriamo solo su casa tua brutta portasfiga (e pure un po' stronza), io c'ho la comunione in giardino ( senza contare il completo chiaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e che mi frega??
io dormo


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non può piovere per sempre...
> 
> Dotta citazione!


il corvaccio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non può piovere per sempre...
> 
> Dotta citazione!


potebbe esser peggio...potrebbe piovere...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che mi frega??
> io dormo


hai visto che dicendoti preventivamente un po' stronza (ok voglio adularti, togliamo il po') c'ho azzeccato?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che mi frega??
> io dormo


Previsioni meteo per il W.E. :

Temperature in rialzo che potrebbero sfiorare anchei 25 gradi al nord...(sentita alla radio, non te la prendere con me come al solito eh!:c_laugh


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Previsioni meteo per il W.E. :
> 
> Temperature in rialzo che potrebbero sfiorare anchei 25 gradi al nord...(sentita alla radio, non te la prendere con me come al solito eh!:c_laugh



io dormo lo stesso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma quanto mi fai incazzare ultimamente??


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Previsioni meteo per il W.E. :
> 
> Temperature in rialzo che potrebbero sfiorare anchei 25 gradi al nord...(sentita alla radio, non te la prendere con me come al solito eh!:c_laugh


fediofrago se così sarà ingaggerò una tipa per farti fare un telegramma di ringraziamento dal vivo......
ovviamente spese a carico del destinatario..


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io dormo lo stesso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speriamo che dormi mentre scii....


----------



## brugola (18 Aprile 2008)

_Brucolina, ma questa non era la parte moderata del forum? Peggio categoria un par de cosiddetti! *tu che fai per salvare il mondo*? *la shampista? o stai in un call center? Voglio vedere quando ti arrestano alle 6 del mattino o ti sfrattano da casa per un vizio formale a chi affidi la tua vita, altro che "peggio categoria".*_
_Personalmente, sono talmente sfigato la mia fama mi precede ovunque vado. Pensa che ho così tanti nemici (scommetto che la cosa non stupisce nessuno) che in un operazione delicata, 3 giorni fa, ho dovuto assumere 2 bodyguard. *Cioè, a 32 anni mi muovo già coi bodyguard.*_

_Per quanto riguarda il gatto, suggerisco un medicinale astringente. Va bene anche se gli mostri una tua foto in costume da bagno._

_*effettivamente non sono stata educata, nè rispettosa della categoria di cui fai parte e mi scuso, ma che io debba chiamare un avvocato e sborsare un sacco di soldi a qualcuno che mi difenda da accuse immotivate è vergognoso, e non è proprio possibile volervi bene perchè servite solo nei momenti peggiori della vita della gente. *__*Però se in un forum che frequenti da un pò (immagino con piacere ) qualcuno chiede un parere nell'ambito del mio campo non ho problemi a darglielo, la categoria dei pubblicitari vive benissimo comunque e come la tua non teme rivali virtuali.*_

*P.S. Il gatto ha smesso miracolosamente di cagare: ma se volevi offendermi ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   dovevi suggerirmi di levare la foto da sotto al muso al gatto..non di metterla.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *P.S. Il gatto ha smesso miracolosamente di cagare: ma se volevi offendermi (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dipende...
il gatto è stitico o il contrario??


----------



## brugola (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende...
> il gatto è stitico o il contrario??


ma no idiot...il gatto caga come un leone...deve prendere un anti lassativo....come si dice?? non colluso con la cagata..che gli inibisca la sciolta.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Capisci??


----------



## Old Holly (18 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma no idiot...il gatto caga come un leone...deve prendere un anti lassativo....come si dice?? non colluso con la cagata..che gli inibisca la sciolta..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dagli l'erba gatta, magari serve!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma no idiot...il gatto caga come un leone...deve prendere un anti lassativo....come si dice?? non colluso con la cagata..che gli inibisca la sciolta..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nel qual caso (ti pregherei di essere meno volgare) il posizionamento della tua foto può avere conseguenze positive
in quanto che...uno shock momentaneo può causare un blocco risolutivo e risolutorio

capito mi hai??


----------



## brugola (18 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Dagli l'erba gatta, magari serve!


ci fa sopra la pipì... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e poi se ne va sdegnata..
le uniche erbe che mangia sono quelle che pianto io...e poi me le vomita tutta contenta sul tavolino di cristallo...
è una stronza....ma quanto cazzo le voglio bene ???


----------



## Old Holly (18 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ci fa sopra la pipì...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche il mio gatto è dannatamente stronzo, ma io lo adoro!!!!!


----------



## brugola (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel qual caso (ti pregherei di essere meno volgare) il posizionamento della tua foto può avere conseguenze positive
> in quanto che...uno shock momentaneo può causare un blocco risolutivo e risolutorio
> 
> capito mi hai??


sei scemetta e non c'è proprio rimedio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




invece della foto ho indossato un boa di struzzo viola e nuda con solo dei copricapezzoli a forma di criceto l'ho affrontata in salotto.
Si è gonfiata come una mongolfiera e soffiando si è accomodata sulla sua cesta facendomi tiè con la zampina.
Non parla manco bene l'italiano ma si fa capire bene quando vuole...


----------



## Old Holly (18 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sei scemetta e non c'è proprio rimedio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me... hai toppato con i copricapezzoli e forma di criceto...
il mio gatto quando ha visto un criceto voleva scappare!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Secondo me... hai toppato con i copricapezzoli e forma di criceto...
> il mio gatto quando ha visto un criceto voleva scappare!


le è già andata bene che non le abbia lasciato gli artigli sulle pere

a me i gatti fanno paura

mi stan pure sulle palle..


----------



## brugola (18 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Secondo me... hai toppato con i copricapezzoli e forma di criceto...
> il mio gatto quando ha visto un criceto voleva scappare!


quando ha visto un merlo si è stampata sulla mia zanzariera a pelle di leone deflorandola malamente ..450 mila delle vecchie lire per cambiarla....holly ho provato con tutto: l'ultima chances sono quelli con la foto di corona...so già che mi mancherà di rispetto ma spero che almeno reagisca..


----------



## Old Holly (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le è già andata bene che non le abbia lasciato gli artigli sulle pere
> 
> a me i gatti fanno paura
> 
> mi stan pure sulle palle..



I gatti sono esseri affascinanti e misteriosi, non avrai mai il controllo completo su di loro, nè potrai mai capirli a fondo.
In questo sta la loro bellezza e il loro fascino.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io dormo lo stesso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh....io eh!!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quando ha visto un merlo si è stampata sulla mia zanzariera a pelle di leone deflorandola malamente ..450 mila delle vecchie lire per cambiarla....holly ho provato con tutto: l'ultima chances sono quelli con la foto di corona...so già che mi mancherà di rispetto ma spero che almeno reagisca..


Corona chi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello della Nina Moric?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh....io eh!!


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda....diamoci del *voi* d'ora in avanti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


infantile...
per fortuna non siamo nello scannatoio...


----------



## brugola (18 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Corona chi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si.
e della zanzariera nuova non diciamo niente??


----------



## Old Holly (18 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si.
> e della zanzariera nuova non diciamo niente??


Non so cosa possa succedere con la foto di Corona... non vorrei che ti si spiaccicasse sulla zanzariera nuova...

D'altronde un merlo è un merlo, e probabilmente voleva acchiapparlo per poi fartene dono, ti ama anche lei sai?


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2008)

dopo la metafora del criceto ho questi rotoloni regina per la casa che m'inquietano:
oggetti torbidi e promiscui.
credo che li abbandonerò al loro destino


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si.
> e della zanzariera nuova non diciamo niente??


Dovevi chiamare addos...


----------



## Old Holly (18 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dovevi chiamare addos...



Ripara zanzariere?


----------



## brugola (18 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dovevi chiamare addos...


avrei dovuto offrirgli un risotto e magari un segone....non se ne parla proprio .


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ripara zanzariere?


no.
non ci azzecca proprio.
mi sembra si occupi d'infissi e serramenti


----------



## Old Holly (18 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> avrei dovuto offrirgli un risotto e magari un *segone*....non se ne parla proprio .



What's???'


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> avrei dovuto offrirgli un risotto e magari un segone....non se ne parla proprio .


Un servizietto completo costa meno delle vecchie 450.000 lirette... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sarebbe andata di lusso!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un servizietto completo costa meno delle vecchie 450.000 lirette...


per sentito dire, ovviamente


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per sentito dire, ovviamente


Me l'ha detto un amico...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Me l'ha detto un amico...


al quale l'ha detto un amico.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Aprile 2008)

ok, pace fatta. scusa anche me se nel rispondere sono stato maleducato.

purtroppo il sistema funziona così. per quanto una accusa sia immotivata, devi convincere un giudice che lo è. se hai un bravo avvocato hai più possibilità di riuscirci (attenzione, non hai la certezza). idem se hai accuse motivate verso qualcuno.

comunque anche i medici, i fisioterapisti, gli oncologi, i barellieri e gli idraulici svolgono la loro attività nei momenti peggiori della vita della gente. Eppure nessuno si incazza con loro (tant'è che sono categorie che trombano una cifra!). 

chiudo l'OT una volta per tutte.
Pis & Lov




brugola ha detto:


> _*effettivamente non sono stata educata, nè rispettosa della categoria di cui fai parte e mi scuso, ma che io debba chiamare un avvocato e sborsare un sacco di soldi a qualcuno che mi difenda da accuse immotivate è vergognoso, e non è proprio possibile volervi bene perchè servite solo nei momenti peggiori della vita della gente. *_


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Aprile 2008)

Ps.  se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, non mi sono mai piaciuti neanche a me i pubblicitari, fin da piccolo. 

poi 7-8 anni fa ho letto "26.900 lire" di F. Beigbeder (di sicuro lo conosci. ogni pubblicitario ha letto quel libro. se non lo conosci, leggerlo per te è un assoluto must). e ho scoperto che non sono il solo.

Brucola, preferivo il tuo avatar coi bulloni innamorati.

kisses.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> pensa che io invece se non sono sicuro che quello che sto dicendo è certo al 1000 per 1000 preferisco non parlare.
> 
> spesso mi comporto così anche in materie in cui sono ferratissimo, ma per il quale magari non controllo se escono nuove cassazioni da più di 2 mesi.




che caratterino... 1000 per 1000... perché non dire 100 per 100??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

*effettivamente non sono stata educata, nè rispettosa della categoria di cui fai parte e mi scuso, ma che io debba chiamare un avvocato e sborsare un sacco di soldi a qualcuno che mi difenda da accuse immotivate è vergognoso, e non è proprio possibile volervi bene perchè servite solo nei momenti peggiori della vita della gente. Però se in un forum che frequenti da un pò (immagino con piacere ) qualcuno chiede un parere nell'ambito del mio campo non ho problemi a darglielo, la categoria dei pubblicitari vive benissimo comunque e come la tua non teme rivali virtuali.*


C'è una buona parte di utenza che quando arriva allo studio di un avvocato è talmente presa dai suoi problemi (giustissimo, altrimenti non avrebbe fatto ricorso ad un professionista) che, purchè glieli risolvano, sarebbe disposta a vendersi la madre....per non parlare delle proposte di patto quota lite ( e non commento).....salvo poi dimenticare le promesse fatte (ed alle quali nessun avvocato che abbia ll'attivo + di due mandati conferiti) quando , anni dopo (e non è quasi mai colpa degli avvocati, ma del mondo giustizia che funziona non bene), viene pubblicata la sentenza e presentata la parcella, spesso vistata dall'Ordine di appartenenza, quando il cliente diventa uccel di bosco.
La verità è molteplice:
1) nessuno sognerebbe mai di dire al proprio medico o al proprio commercialista che conosce rimedi migliori di quelli proposti dal professionista in questione, mentre quando ci si reca dall'avvocato, si è appena finito di parlare col fruttivendolo sotto casa al quale è successa la stessa identica cosa e l'ha risolta nel modo "X" che nella mente del cliente, deve per forza essere universalmente valido;
2) gli avvocati di "fisico" e materialmente percepibile (muro, casa, auto, ) non costruiscono nulla; ergo, sono tutti ladri ed esosi....dimenticando che per avere la targhetta fuori la porta, dopo la laure ci vogliono anni di pratica ed un esame che non è proprio una passeggiata....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Aprile 2008)

per non parlare di quelli che citano Santi Licheri quale giurisprudenza qualificata!



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nessuno sognerebbe mai di dire al proprio medico o al proprio commercialista che conosce rimedi migliori di quelli proposti dal professionista in questione, mentre quando ci si reca dall'avvocato, si è appena finito di parlare col fruttivendolo sotto casa al quale è successa la stessa identica cosa e l'ha risolta nel modo "X" che nella mente del cliente, deve per forza essere universalmente valido;


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> per non parlare di quelli che citano Santi Licheri quale giurisprudenza qualificata!


 
li avevo forgotten....


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *effettivamente non sono stata educata, nè rispettosa della categoria di cui fai parte e mi scuso, ma che io debba chiamare un avvocato e sborsare un sacco di soldi a qualcuno che mi difenda da accuse immotivate è vergognoso, e non è proprio possibile volervi bene perchè servite solo nei momenti peggiori della vita della gente. Però se in un forum che frequenti da un pò (immagino con piacere ) qualcuno chiede un parere nell'ambito del mio campo non ho problemi a darglielo, la categoria dei pubblicitari vive benissimo comunque e come la tua non teme rivali virtuali.*
> 
> 
> C'è una buona parte di utenza che quando arriva allo studio di un avvocato è talmente presa dai suoi problemi (giustissimo, altrimenti non avrebbe fatto ricorso ad un professionista) che, purchè glieli risolvano, sarebbe disposta a vendersi la madre....per non parlare delle proposte di patto quota lite ( e non commento).....salvo poi dimenticare le promesse fatte (ed alle quali nessun avvocato che abbia ll'attivo + di due mandati conferiti) quando , anni dopo (e non è quasi mai colpa degli avvocati, ma del mondo giustizia che funziona non bene), viene pubblicata la sentenza e presentata la parcella, spesso vistata dall'Ordine di appartenenza, quando il cliente diventa uccel di bosco.
> ...


a tutte le professioni si accede con la giusta fatica.
per quanto riguarda le parcelle degli avvocati , quello che non mi sta bene è constatare quanto spesso siano "fumose" e raramente dettagliate  



ma sei passion-compos?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> a tutte le professioni si accede con la giusta fatica.
> per quanto riguarda le parcelle degli avvocati , quello che non mi sta bene è constatare quanto spesso siano "fumose" e raramente dettagliate
> 
> 
> ...


puoi chiedere la specifica...non è che un professionista puo' dirti "dammi tot" senza elencarti le voci in parcella....io nn l'ho mai fatto


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> puoi chiedere la specifica...non è che un professionista puo' dirti "dammi tot" senza elencarti le voci in parcella....io nn l'ho mai fatto


e non hai mai dato un parere ad un amico a cena fuori o ad una persona che aveva necessità di un consiglio alquanto generico ma da una persona che come te ne sapesse di più?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2008)

c'è da dire che sono oltremodo irritanti coloro i quali banalizzano una professione credendo di sapere di tutto un po'  e si sostituiscono agli avvocati, ai medici....dispensando consigli e pareri senza verne titolo e qualifica

....noi abbiamo i fotografi della domenica convinti che con una digitale si abbia la professione in tasca dal catalogo al matrimonio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e non hai mai dato un parere ad un amico a cena fuori o ad una persona che aveva necessità di un consiglio alquanto generico ma da una persona che come te ne sapesse di più?


se avessi un euro per ogni raccomandata spedita per un amico o per i consigli dispensati a cena per il piacre di farlo....avrei 2 ville a capri


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se avessi un euro per ogni raccomandata spedita per un amico o per i consigli dispensati a cena per il piacre di farlo....avrei 2 ville a capri


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (23 Aprile 2008)

certo che li ho dati. il punto è che però neppure mi sono sentito ringraziare, visto che quello che ho detto è classificato come "consiglio" e non come "prestazione professionale". capita poi che tu consigli di fare "A", il tizio fa "B" e poi si incazza con te.
quindi un parere legale gratuito suscita sempre o ingratitudine o incazzature. tertium non datur.
è per questo che non li do più (e che ho 2 ville a capri! - scherzo!)






Grande82 ha detto:


> e non hai mai dato un parere ad un amico a cena fuori o ad una persona che aveva necessità di un consiglio alquanto generico ma da una persona che come te ne sapesse di più?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

resta il fatto che io non ho chiesto nessun consiglio.
Ho chiesto cosa vuol dire usufrutto e quali sono i vantaggi.

se mi chiedi come si fa la crema pasticcera io, pur non essendo appunto pasticcera, se la so te le passo se no amen


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (23 Aprile 2008)

se non sei una pasticcera, come fai a dare consigli a fare la crema?






Asudem ha detto:


> resta il fatto che io non ho chiesto nessun consiglio.
> Ho chiesto cosa vuol dire usufrutto e quali sono i vantaggi.
> 
> se mi chiedi come si fa la crema pasticcera io, pur non essendo appunto pasticcera, se la so te le passo se no amen


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se non sei una pasticcera, come fai a dare consigli a fare la crema?


Cazzo insonne! Sei elastico come un tubo di piombo pieno!


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se non sei una pasticcera, come fai a dare consigli a fare la crema?


 
magari non vince il premio di gran chef 2008 ma un dessert di crema te lo spiego io....e crepi l'avarizia...*aggratis... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> magari non vince il premio di gran chef 2008 ma un dessert di crema te lo spiego io....e crepi l'avarizia...*aggratis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cazzo insonne! Sei elastico come un tubo di piombo pieno!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Aprile 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> certo che li ho dati. il punto è che però neppure mi sono sentito ringraziare, visto che quello che ho detto è classificato come "consiglio" e non come "prestazione professionale". capita poi che tu consigli di fare "A", il tizio fa "B" e poi si incazza con te.
> quindi un parere legale gratuito suscita sempre o ingratitudine o incazzature. tertium non datur.
> è per questo che non li do più (e che ho 2 ville a capri! - scherzo!)


non hanno ringraziato nemmeno me ....caxxi loro....io sono a posto....e tu...va' a leggerti la giurisprudenza targata forum, va'......


----------

